# DCC System Choice?



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks in advance, gents: Which brand of DCC should I look to install? I like the ease of the Digitrax Zephyr, and the price is decent. But the NCE Power Cab system? Still planning out my layout but will be something to the effect of a double loop on a 4' x 8' with a few spurs and a small yard with a 18-24" x 60" added to it which will be a major switching yard and hopefully a turntable. 

I could see me having one train running on the loop and running one switcher shunting cars in the major yard. Don't necessarily see myself running a third, but I suppose it could be nice. 

I will have one DCC equipped Broadway locomotive, and at least two locos with DCC decoders installed. 

I did look in the forum (okay, not in detail so point to a thread if this has already been handled), but did not see an intro discussion since 2011, so any advice/help most appreciated.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The Powercab has served me well for three years now.

I can run six trains if I can keep up with them. I usually limit the running to three or four.
At the moment, I'm running three sound locomotives and I just stopped the fourth at a small station.

It's also powering a handfull of LED's and two DCC powered turnouts.

I didn't know which one to buy, but I did some internet investigating and rolled the dice on the PC. It does what I need it to do with no fuss.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks like my local train shop only handles Digitrax - should that enter the equation? NCE Powercab system pretty user friendly?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sure. I would consider everything. Do the investigating, ask questions here and pick one. You'll be happy with whatever you choose.

Piwercab is easy to use, but the manual is next to worthless. Answers to quedtions and operationsl matters can be found on a very understandable straightforward website.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The PowerCab is very user friendly. I actually have two of them, one at the layout and another in the workshop for the test track. Got a really good deal on the second one, that's why I bought it.
There's nothing wrong with Digitrax, they are a solid brand with good customer support. Your local hobby shop carrying them is a plus for Digitrax. He would be able to help you out with any problems.
Consider this: Is there a model railroad club in your area that you may consider joining? If so, ask them what system they use and strongly consider getting that system. Then you would have plenty of expertise to help with any problems.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a powercab and have no serous issues, Run 4 locomotives at a time, 3 with sound and it draws no more than .75 amps.

Very user friendly. Makes it easy to program locomotives. I found the manual that came with it to be very useful.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

I have the Digitrax DSC51 (and UT4 throttle) and am happy with it. (I have never used NCE or any other brand.) It was straight forward to install and operates well.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been running a system that was almost ancient when I purchased it 15 years ago. It is the Super Empire Builder with the twin encoder knobs on the DT400 throttle paddle. It's a 5 amp system, rather overkill for me as a lone wolf train guy operating at most two locomotives concurrently (HO). Some object to the apparent inscrutable nature of the Digitrax manuals, while others wonder what all the fuss is about. I am in the latter camp, and haven't had one lick of worry or trouble from my now 15 year old SEB from Digitrax. The Zephyr variants seem to be quite popular across the various hobby forums, but so do the NCE and MRC, CVP, Lenz, and Roco makes. In essence, whichever one appeals to you, that also meets your minimal and future amperage needs, that's what you should get. Learn how to use it...you won't break it unless you throw something.

It is something of a consideration, at the least, that the person from whom you purchase the system will probably know it rather well, and be willing and able to help you to get past the odd hiccup.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Some folks just can't seem to manage the three step process in selecting a loco with the Digitrax system so they are ushered over to the NCE system that only requires three steps to select a loco. Ahhh, so much easier. Then there are the lesser known products that some folks swear by but support is few and far between. Ohhh, but selecting a loco with their system is so much easier, only three steps vs, the clumsy and confusing three steps by Digitrax. 
Yep, if ya have trouble buying a soda from a vending machine ya really need to avoid DCC altogether and stick to DC where ya just need to twist a knob and everything runs in the same direction.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a MRC prodigy system and am quite happy with it ..
in your case i would get whatever the local users have so that you can get support on it ...
in my case the nearest DCC user was 120 miles away [as far as i know], so i went with easiest to buy and install by myself ..no other reason ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The real difference between the major systems (Digitrax, MRC, and NCE) is in the "human engineering". That is, how it feels, how it handles, the sequence of button presses to accomplish tasks, and so on. The capabilities are about the same across the board. There are also modules you can get to use a wifi interface with a smart phone or tablet, and some systems (Rocos Z21) which natively operate in this mode. Smart phone interfaces are really hit or miss with users, though. Some love them, others hate them (I'm in the latter camp). Ideally, you would be able to comparison shop, and try two or more before buying, but if your local shop only sells Digitrax, that's harder to do, unless you can get to a major train show (when we start having those again). For a very simple set-up, a Bachmann EZ Command or an MRC Prodigy Explorer may be enough for you. Those systems are cheaper and less complicated, but you can't do much tweaking of locomotive performance and features.

The key is often what other folks near you use, so you have some local help available. Your local shop may SELL Digitrax, but if they're not prepared to offer some user support, then I wouldn't let that be the deciding factor.

NCE seems to be the predominant system among this forum's users. Personally, I started with an MRC Prodigy Express (and the newer Express2 version is better). I have since upgraded to Prodigy Wireless and am very happy with it. I like the big throttle knob, well spaced buttons, and simple user interface.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll give you my _"standard pitch":_

Do you have a smartphone or tablet?
If so, try this (you can try it right now):
Go to either the App Store (iOS) or google play (Android).
Search for *"roco z21".*
You want the app with a _red engine on a blue background._
Download it to your phone or tablet (I recommend the tablet if you have one).
It's free, and won't hurt anything else.
Then, try it "in demo mode".
If you don't like it, just delete it.

You'll see an entirely different way of controlling your trains (as distinguished from those "handhelds" with 24 pushbuttons on them).

If you like what you see, then investigate either of these two systems:
- Roco z21 (I recommend the "white" z21start, which you can get from European sources as I did)
_or_
- Digikeijs DR5000 (works with the z21 control app, US sources available).

With the z21 app running on a tablet in horizontal mode, you can control 2 engines effortlessly at once.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You missed a reason D&J Railway. With Digitrax you probably need to read the manual, with the other systems you probably need to read the manual.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Manual? We don't need no stinking manual!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

NCE PowerCab is a great little starter system, and if you later expand into a larger, full NCE system (or visit a friend/club with a full NCE system) it can still be used as a "standard" cab/throttle on the full system. I'm not sure that other "starter" systems necessarily have the same upgrade path, but I also admit that this is the one I'm personally familiar with.

One consideration is whether you have any friends nearby running similar systems, where you might have local support and knowledge from people using the same system.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks all, for the advice and suggestions. I did hear from my local model railroad club that they mostly use Digitrax. I know my local model railroad shop deals in Digitrax, so looks like I'll be a Digitrax sailor. 

I will most likely go with the Zephyr system, but he does have an older Evolution system he is willing to cut a deal on. Any suggestions? If he will be within $100 of the price of a Zephyr, would that be a good deal?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Digitrax, and it sounds like you should have plenty of support. I think you've made a good choice.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have never heard of an Evolution. Sorry, no help from me.

Digitrax is noted for being fully expandable, and it has the first iteration of LocoNet. I would quiz the local dealer about options, or go to sites like Tony's Train Exchange and learn about the options open to you, and of course Digitrax's own site. If you'll never have more than three locomotives working hard with many cars on your layout, probably MU'd together as diesels are likely to be, even with sound at full volume (OUCH!!), you'll maybe need 2 full amps. The Zephyr sounds like a good fit.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I am hardly an expert on Digitrax offerings, but it looks like the Evolution is a bigger, more powerful set more aimed at a club type setting (although it is wireless out of the box). It comes in 5 and 8 amp flavors, which is a lot for most home layouts. My feeling is that it's probably overkill for your situation. I'd go with the Zephyr.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I'll give you my _"standard pitch":_
> 
> Do you have a smartphone or tablet?
> If so, try this (you can try it right now):
> ...


I assume you need to purchase some type of DCC power supply to use this?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use a 15 volt 7 amp Meanwell power supply from Jameco. I have a PS1212 but its fan noise is obnoxious, its collecting dust. The Zephyr and Evolution look like they come with a power supply.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

DavefromMD asked:
_"I assume you need to purchase some type of DCC power supply to use this?"_

The Roco z21 control software will work with any of the Roco z21 systems (naturally). These have a "control box" and (if you're using the tablet/phone control software) a companion router from TPLink (just an ordinary router with customized settings).

There's a "black box" Z21 (large Z) that's on the expensive side. You probably wouldn't want this.

However, there's also the "white box" z21start (small z) that's much more affordable. The catch with the z21start is that they're hard to find, and usually must be bought "from Europe". That's what I did, no problems. They can be found on ebay from time to time.

*However...*
The z21 control software ALSO works with the readily-available and cheaper Digikeijs DR5000:








DR5000 - DCC Multi-bus command station


DR5000 DCC multi-bus command station for your model railwayAt Digikeijs, we sell the DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station for your model railway. The DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station is the command station with all imaginable bus connectors combined in one single device. The multi-bus...




www.digikeijs.com





This has the wifi built into it -- no additional router needed.
You DO need a PC running windows to run the software to set it up.
Or, a Mac running Windows through bootcamp or perhaps with emulation software.

The DR5000 is available from American sources.
And the price is right, too.
I would recommend the DR5000 now, since it's easier to get.

You may or may not like the concept of running trains via a "graphical control surface" such as a tablet or phone.
It's _up to you._

But the z21 control software is FREE to download and try out in "demo mode".
You can explore all the features and options -- even if it won't actually "run" the trains on your layout until you get the "hardware box".
Actually, the z21 software app is "free", period. So you DON'T need to pay to use it with the Digikeijs box.

I should also mention that the z21 box works beautifully in wireless mode with the JMRI "Decoder Pro" software. I can have BOTH JMRI _and_ the z21 software running simultaneously. I can make changes to the programming via JMRI, and immediately try them out with the z21 app.


----------

